# Adirondack Live Steamers Fall Meet



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

The Adirondack Live Steamers Fall Meet was this past wekend. I was there on a very rainy Saturday and got to meet long-time NJLS member Dick Cudd for the first time. 

Here are some pictures and a patched-together video from Saturday. 

Dick firing his Accucraft S-12 on only its third outing: 





















I got a good 45 minute run with my AC-12, and then a second one that went well over an hour because the 1-1/2" crowd kept coming by and asking questions.... 











Here's the video. Note the question: "What's that?" Answer: "It's a cab forward." I guess not quite so many SP fans here on the east coast! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmKLbl3Tv_c 


And some pictures of the 1-1/2" with the Dick Cudd built NYC Hudson in the steaming bay (he no longer owns it): 












And a K-4 for the Pennsy crowd: 












And for those B&A commuters: 












The rain kept the G1 attendance low, but there were a lot of the 1-1/2" scale onlookers! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan 
Glad to see you out and about with some recreational time, enjoying the hobby. 

AC-12: questions extend running time; running time evoke more questions such a dilemma. 

See you this coming weekend.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Alan, 

Glad you were able to make it and run. I was there Friday to clean up an prepare the track and had planned to be there Saturday, but rain, a two hour drive and a cold conspired to keep me at home. Your cab forward looked great in the video. I understand that Dick Cudd allowed as how his S12 proved to be a whole lot easier to transport than his 1.5" Pacific which is currently down for a boiler repair. 

Llyn


----------

